# 1959 Red Phantom Chicago, IL $1500



## sworley (Oct 5, 2020)

Missing some parts but looks to be in decent original shape 



			https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1841614735976802/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=Schwinn&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226880326820483158112%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%223438724379529796%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A3438724379529796%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A-1%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A503%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


----------



## 1motime (Oct 5, 2020)

Not everyone can view that link


----------



## sworley (Oct 6, 2020)

Looks to be missing the rear rack and headlight lense. Maybe more. But that guard looks great and that seat has to be rare as heck. Grips look incorrect. Still, 59s are the coolest Phantoms in my book - I'd love to have it. Just not at $1500.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 6, 2020)

@phantom


----------



## phantom (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you for the heads up......I have seen them like that one in that price range. I am looking for a complete, like pristine original red 59 and will stand tall.


----------



## sworley (Oct 6, 2020)

And she's sold. I wish mine would! 






						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MAD BRAD (Nov 4, 2020)

sworley said:


> Looks to be missing the rear rack and headlight lense. Maybe more. But that guard looks great and that seat has to be rare as heck. Grips look incorrect. Still, 59s are the coolest Phantoms in my book - I'd love to have it. Just not at $1500.
> 
> View attachment 1279225
> 
> View attachment 1279226


----------



## MAD BRAD (Nov 4, 2020)

sworley said:


> Looks to be missing the rear rack and headlight lense. Maybe more. But that guard looks great and that seat has to be rare as heck. Grips look incorrect. Still, 59s are the coolest Phantoms in my book - I'd love to have it. Just not at $1500.
> 
> View attachment 1279225
> 
> View attachment 1279226



I bought it not at 1500


----------



## MAD BRAD (Nov 4, 2020)

Hanging with 59 Green


----------



## MAD BRAD (Nov 4, 2020)

57 Green we just got chrome is comin clean.


----------



## sworley (Nov 4, 2020)

Very nice! 59 Phantoms are the coolest!


----------



## MAD BRAD (Nov 14, 2020)

Agree need a black 59 phantom


----------

